# QH Mare Critique



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Pictures owners sent me even after I showed them pictures and described how to take them. Critique away!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Not a bad little horse. Good top line. Neck set correctly. Shoulder is a bit steep and point f shoulder a bit low. 

He is not large but he looks fairly correct and very compact.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

Those aren't exactly conformation pictures lol, but I'll try. 

Her neck is a little long for my liking, I don't like how egg shaped her butt looks. Maybe if she were standing more squarely it'd look better. She's got a decent sized back and chest. Shoulder looks decent too. I LOVE her face and those nostrils!! Bigger nostrils on a horse means they can get more air into there lungs to run.


Once muscled up she'll be a fine looking mare. You should post more of her soon once she starts gaining muscle!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Baylen Jaxs said:


> Those aren't exactly conformation pictures lol, but I'll try.
> 
> Her neck is a little long for my liking, I don't like how egg shaped her butt looks. Maybe if she were standing more squarely it'd look better. She's got a decent sized back and chest. Shoulder looks decent too. I LOVE her face and those nostrils!! Bigger nostrils on a horse means they can get more air into there lungs to run.
> 
> ...


I know, I specially told her how to take the pictures and gave her links to examples. :-x

I'm hopping to go look at her soon, and hopefully if everything goes as planned she'll be mine the week after Thanksgiving!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I would never send pictures like that to a potential buyer, just saying...


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

wetrain17 said:


> I would never send pictures like that to a potential buyer, just saying...


Not all of us are "competition" people and know how to take pictures of a horse for sale. Plus she's cheap so I don't expect too much.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Its not a "competition" thing. Its a making a good impression thing. You wouldn't show a house or car you're selling dirty, would you? No, you want things to look their best. Its just the respectful thing to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FBody355 (Aug 23, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> Its not a "competition" thing. Its a making a good impression thing. You wouldn't show a house or car you're selling dirty, would you? No, you want things to look their best. Its just the respectful thing to do
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I honestly didn't even realize how dirty the horse was until you said something! Mine look like that right now so I didn't even think of it. :lol:


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

Sinister said:


> I know, I specially told her how to take the pictures and gave her links to examples. :-x
> 
> I'm hopping to go look at her soon, and hopefully if everything goes as planned she'll be mine the week after Thanksgiving!


Once she muscles up I think she'll be a fine looking girl! Sometimes all horses need to look nice is some food, work and a lot of love.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy Short Back! But I like a short back, although this one may be a smidge too short. I think she has a KILLER neck...love a long neck. She's definitely worth a look, like how she is level across the topline.

I agree with someone else who mentioned the pictures. I would NEVER send pics like this to a prospective buyer, no matter HOW cheap or expensive the horse was. It does not take anymore than 5 minutes to at least brush the horse and set her up better. I mean come on....put a little effort into it.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

wetrain17 said:


> Its not a "competition" thing. Its a making a good impression thing. You wouldn't show a house or car you're selling dirty, would you? No, you want things to look their best. Its just the respectful thing to do
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What I meant by "competition thing" is, not everyone understands the point of squaring a horse up or making it look its absolute best for a potential buyer. There are some people in the world that look at horses as just pets. And don't feel the need to do all those things.


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

I think she is a real nice pretty mare! I love her neck and head and she has a real pretty and well built body on her. She looks pretty balanced and not too big which I like. She looks pretty quiet and sweet as well! Probably will be a whole lot of fun!


----------

